# Fake Omega??



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm new to watch collecting and have been looking for a nice vintage watch to buy.

I have found this but wanted to know if this is a fake? I've read a few things about fake watches being sold on eBay. It's selling for £194 on eBay? 1982 Omega De Ville 1417

View attachment 10724
View attachment 10725
View attachment 10726
View attachment 10727
View attachment 10728


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks like the real thing. I can't quite see the model number on the caseback but everything appears to be Omega.

Later,
William


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

William_Wilson said:


> It looks like the real thing. I can't quite see the model number on the caseback but everything appears to be Omega.
> Later,
> William


Nice one thanks. Is it worth the price?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It's the real deal. I would say that the price is alright but you might find it for 160-170 pounds as well, then again that's not much difference.

I am a little intrigued by the case back as they usually have some markings and this one may have been polished. I've seen plenty of omegas with polished case backs. (so much that the markings on the back were erased) Not sure why people would do that. It's just a hypothesis.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

gimli said:


> It's the real deal. I would say that the price is alright but you might find it for 160-170 pounds as well, then again that's not much difference.
> 
> I am a little intrigued by the case back as they usually have some markings and this one may have been polished. I've seen plenty of omegas with polished case backs. (so much that the markings on the back were erased) Not sure why people would do that. It's just a hypothesis.


 Many of the 60s and early 70s Omega casebacks were etched very lightly and would wear smooth with day to day wear.

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

gimli said:


> It's the real deal. I would say that the price is alright but you might find it for 160-170 pounds as well, then again that's not much difference.
> 
> I am a little intrigued by the case back as they usually have some markings and this one may have been polished. I've seen plenty of omegas with polished case backs. (so much that the markings on the back were erased) Not sure why people would do that. It's just a hypothesis.


 It's not unusual for these slim line Devilles to have a bare case back :yes:


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> It's not unusual for these slim line Devilles to have a bare case back :yes:


What's should it say in the back? By the looks of it there's markings on the inside of the case


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Just wish that they added a better finish on it. Would have been better if it was something smooth. Oh well..

Some would have Omega/Waterproof on the back but it's all good as others have said. Don't worry George.

I just now noticed that it does say Quartz on the caseback so it hasn't been polished.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

georgebronze said:


> What's should it say in the back? By the looks of it there's markings on the inside of the case


 Other side up :thumbsup: .

Seriously though probably nothing more than it already has.


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Its original. Near 70-80x.

Good watch.)


----------

